# Found Parrot



## Chicken (Jan 10, 2011)

Hey everyone, today i was out in the garage feeding the reptiles and this bird that i didn't see comes flying out and fly's circles around the garage. It eventually sits down on the ground and i notice its a parrot/budgie of some sort. (keep in mind i know stuff all about birds LOL). I soon realise he is very very tame and he sits on my shoulder and my finger. He repeats when i say 'hello' and he repeats another noise i make that i cant really describe. He is green with grey under his head and has blue and yellow feathers. I named him Harry, but tomorrow we taking him to the vets or an animal shelter and hand him in because obviously he belongs to someone. At the moment he is in a cat cage (hard to describe the cage type but its big enough and has ventilation). We have given him some bird seed and some water and he loves the bird seed. He is in our lounge room (in the cage) so he doesn't get too cold overnight. I was just sharing this but i also wanted to ask if anyone knows what type of bird he is. I have attached some pics for anyone that knows about birds....Cheers guys


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 10, 2011)

hes a quaker!


----------



## Smithers (Jan 10, 2011)

yep a quaker and some poor bugger is probably heart broken right now as you can see its very tame and possibly hand raised,...do a door knock up and down the street. just ask if anyone has lost a bird don't take the bird they say it was them when it may not be. Cute lil fella


----------



## Snakeman97404 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice Quaker luck he found you.


----------



## Beloved_Reptiles (Jan 10, 2011)

Definitely a quaker, lovely birds but do have a good set of lungs on them too! Hehe


----------



## najanaja (Jan 10, 2011)

what a cracker of a quacker,,,(sounded funny at the time)


----------



## jacorin (Jan 10, 2011)

a sth american bird..also called a monk parrot


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 10, 2011)

When i was holidaying in Argentina they had HUGE flocks of them in the city in Buenos Aires. Was crazy seeing them on the foot paths walking around witht he pigeons lol

They nest in the power lines etc!


----------



## Chicken (Jan 10, 2011)

Ok thanks guys, will do a door knock up and down my street tomorrow, thanks everyone he's a quaker, if i don't find his home i will take him to the vets. He's got a tag on his leg so hopefully they will re home him because he is very tame and most likely hand raised from a baby. Cheers guys


----------



## Jay84 (Jan 10, 2011)

if you dont find the owner ill come and take him off your hands


----------



## giggle (Jan 10, 2011)

I hope you find his owner... because such birds bond very closely. He may end up feather plucking if he has to be rehomed. But considering 1. they arent the cheapest birds 2. they are adorable and someone will think he is the bees knees 3. he is tagged and might even be microchipped... his owner is sure to be looking for him. Are his wings clipped? If they are then he probably belongs somewhere in your neighbourhood. If not... he could have flown in from anywhere lol but it may be hard for a novice to tell if its wings are or were clipped.

But because he has a band he may also have a registration. I banded my bird and he was registered with lost dogs home. So give it a good go... put up a sign at the vets and give places like lost dogs home a call. Also the RSPCA as they have a lost and found adverts. Take note of the number and colour of his tag and dont let anyone take him unless they know which leg the tag is on, its colour and its number. People very often pic up other peoples birds either by mistake or on purpose 

Good luck! Please do try to find his home because quaker are renowned for self mutilation especially due to separation anxiety.


----------



## Chicken (Jan 11, 2011)

Jay, i cant do that i'm sorry, it belongs to someone and i'm sure that they're looking for and missing him. Giggle thank you very much, i will ring up every place i know tomorrow and tell them the situation and the number etc and see if i can find his home. He has almost in a way bonded to me. He sits on my shoulder, talks back and seems really happy and cheerful. But i will try and relocate him, thanks a lot for your help. By the way i have never really had experience with birds but this guy is awesome and if i were to get one myself how much do these guys sell for as you mentioned that can be expensive. He can fly properly so i don't think his wings are clipped. I will ask up my street tomorrow and do all that i can do. But if i don't manage to find his home, what do you suggest i do? Cheers


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 11, 2011)

um. rehoming is doing the same thing. giving to someone else. greens go $200-$300 breeder, blues $300-$500, petshop prices are sky high.


----------



## Chicken (Jan 11, 2011)

ugh, relocate, i didn't mean that i meant find his home. Thats pretty expensive, thanks a lot.


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 11, 2011)

whatever you do, dont let him go  post flyers and stuff.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 11, 2011)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> Jay, i cant do that i'm sorry, it belongs to someone and i'm sure that they're looking for and missing him. Giggle thank you very much, i will ring up every place i know tomorrow and tell them the situation and the number etc and see if i can find his home. He has almost in a way bonded to me. He sits on my shoulder, talks back and seems really happy and cheerful. But i will try and relocate him, thanks a lot for your help. By the way i have never really had experience with birds but this guy is awesome and if i were to get one myself how much do these guys sell for as you mentioned that can be expensive. He can fly properly so i don't think his wings are clipped. I will ask up my street tomorrow and do all that i can do. But if i don't manage to find his home, what do you suggest i do? Cheers


 
Sounds like you're doing all the right things and have the bird, and it's owner's, best interests at heart. Bravo! I really hope they get reunited  Unlikely, because of it's size, to be microchipped - but it is still worthwhile asking your local vet to scan just in case.

'Found' articles in the local papers are usually free to list, that's another option.


----------



## Darlyn (Jan 11, 2011)

Regional radio stations have animal lost and found sections. You could try that, although unsure about areas like Eltham.


----------



## giggle (Jan 11, 2011)

put up fliers at shopping centres and vets etc. Dont tell anyone the band number or colour or leg, keep that to yourself and use it as a way they can identify it before they see it. You dont have to take it to anyone... but do notify as many organisations that you can that you have him and are looking for his owners. Dont hand him over to anyone else if he is comfortable with you. You need to make a genuine effort to find his owners for at least two months. Keep records of your attempts to find his owners and make sure they are genuine and far reaching.

Try not to get too attached. And if in two months he is still at yours after all your efforts... then start thinking up a name for him  You can get them sexed by having a feather plucked and sent off for DNA analysis. I think it only costs between $30 and $60. In the mean time do losts of research on quarkers. They are the only parrots that build a nest  So he will require somewhere to 'nest'. A lot of people like to buy those little bird huts. But if you give him bits of paper etc he will build a nest  They can be very loud so make sure the whole family is prepared for that... because once you committ yourself to him its a 20year committment as they do bond closely. He may have come straight from a local breeder as a fledgling which may explain why he seems to be bonding with you. 
Quaker can get nippy with maturity. They are cage protective!!! You need to read up on it and prepare for it, when they start to mature and claim their cage as their own they can get defensive of it. When a quaker bites... its like a budgie... its a horrible cutting motion that does more damage than your usual parrot big hard beak. 
Having said all that... they have the most adorable little voices and you couldnt ask for a cuddlier bird. They learn to speak very well and develop the most advances vocabulary of any bird their size. Your average hand reared green quaker parakeet goes for around $200. Blues for $300+... I dont know what yellows go for these days. Another interesting fact... they pair up and mate easily as pets in a house environment  This may cause some aggression towards their human family during breeding season... but its a nice little quirk that a lot of americans enjoy about them. 
They will need a reasonably large cage with small bar spaces. The doors will need to be the locking variety... definitely no sliding type doors. He will need lots and lots of complex toys. They are highly intelligent and excellent escape artists. 

These are your two best resources for quakers... read them both thoroughly... and also enjoy the images and sounds of talking quakers  They have squeeky voices.

: : OZ Quaker Parrot Information - : :

Quaker Parrots Information Site and Forum | QuakerParrots.com and this one has a forum and a mailing list 

Couldn't find the other website... it was brilliant but its been swallowed up by others in google 

So... although two months of active searching may seem like a tough job... think of it this way... if you dont find his owners you are legally covered and have saved yourself $200. If you do find his owner... you will have experienced a quaker and will no doubt want to get one for yourself  $200 isn't a heck of a lot of money if you think the birds are tops  Otherwise... if you do find the owner and say it is a breeder and he is an escaped fledgling... offer him something for the bird  He may be reasonable and just be happy it went to a good home.

---------- Post added 11-Jan-11 at 08:52 PM ----------

large Bird Cage (eBay item 270689129235 end time 14-Jan-11 09:18:52 AEDST) : Home

Open Roof Bird Aviary Cage Wronght Iron JK21 (eBay item 220604510682 end time 06-Feb-11 14:20:03 AEDST) : Home

These are the kinds of cages you need. The bar spacing needs to be as small as possible. They also need a reasonably sized cage. 
You need to provide the quaker with fresh fruit and vege daily. try to limit seeds. And be prepared, quakers are very messy eaters. They are prone to fatty liver disease so try to stay clear of seeds. Parrot pellets are best. Read up on what is dangerous for the bird to eat. Be aware quakers will chew cords.


----------



## Sarah (Jan 12, 2011)

put an add up on pet link or gumtree or check those places out as im sure the owner would be searching.


----------



## Chicken (Jan 12, 2011)

thanks heaps giggle and everyone else! Ok so we took the bird to the vets and they have handed him over to a lady that looks after stray and lost birds... mainly quakers. She knows all the breeders around and she calls them all up searching madly for this birds owner, she's a very very good lady. She does absolutely everything to try and find its owner for 3 months but if she doesn't find it then she re homes it to a good home. She said to me that i have the first choice if i want it for a pet seeing as i found it. Now firstly we'll keep our fingers crossed that she will find its owner but if she doesn't i had this in mind. Jay on here you may know him has been talking with me and he said that he would offer a loving caring home for it (he has other quakers) so what i might do is take the bird back from the lady if she doesn't find the owner and hand it on to Jay to a good home. I know what you mean by cage defensive lol giggle he nipped me a few times in the morning but eventually settled down so i can hold him and he repeated what i said. So fingers crossed she finds his owner. Unfortunately i don't have room for him at my house, and my parents said a big NO! What a bum its the cutest little guy but never mind as long as he gets a good life. Ill keep you all posted on what happens.


----------



## shellfisch (Jan 12, 2011)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> if she doesn't find the owner and hand it on to Jay to a good home



In the event that the owner can't be found, I think this would make the bird and Jay very happy


----------



## Chicken (Jan 31, 2011)

Just a heads up to everybody, the lady trying to find the parrots home has done her job  The parrot is at his real home and he's very happy along with his owner. I feel a lot better now knowing hes warm and safe, thanks to everybody that helped me.


----------



## Snakewise84 (Jan 31, 2011)

yeah blue's are 650 no and green are 450 and grey's are 450 too


----------



## Asharee133 (Jan 31, 2011)

Tattooedkitten said:


> yeah blue's are 650 no and green are 450 and grey's are 450 too


 oh hell no, we got our blue for $200 coz we know the breeder well. thats petshop price.


----------



## Stevo2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Reptilerookie321 said:


> Just a heads up to everybody, the lady trying to find the parrots home has done her job  The parrot is at his real home and he's very happy along with his owner. I feel a lot better now knowing hes warm and safe, thanks to everybody that helped me.


 

That's fantastic news for everyone involved!! Well done in your efforts to reunite them


----------

